# App for Dev Console?



## KidGogle (Oct 17, 2011)

I would love to see an Offical app for developers to manage there dev account on their android phones.

Does any other devs want to see this?

Dallas Singletary
Android Developer / Enthusiast
Follow Me On Twitter @KiddGogle


----------

